# Christmas toys for the kiddies



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

These are a few of the toys I made so far.

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

GREAT TOYS ! ! ! Gary
I can see it's a larbor of love  


Are these the ones you make every year for the kids and then give them away for Xmax.  I seem to recall you did that last year also..  


==========



seawolf21 said:


> These are a few of the toys I made so far.
> 
> Gary


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome job Gary, those are neat! Love the airplanes and the jeep especially. You did a great job. 

Corey


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Xmas Toys*



bobj3 said:


> GREAT TOYS ! ! ! Gary
> 
> Are these the ones you make every year for the kids and then give them away for Xmax.  I seem to recall you did that last year also..
> 
> ...


These toys were made for this year. I used scraps of walnut,maple,oak,aspen and mahogany. The next one I'm doing is a 32 Buick sedan and I'm keeping it for myself.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool, I made a 32 ford with a rumble seat some time ago when I had a little 8" bandsaw. That was a lot of fun. I think it fell off a shelf and the wheels broke. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Gary,

Those toys are absolutely AWESOME! You are going to get me in trouble with the Grumpa boy if he sees this post


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Those toys are wonderful Gary, are they you're own designs?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

seawolf21 said:


> These are a few of the toys I made so far.
> 
> Gary


Gary,

GREAT toys!!

Those wheels... are they from roller skates or skateboards??
... they look VERY rugged!

C O O L toys!! It gets ones mind thinking in another direction!! :sold: 

Thank you.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok Harry and Joe. I used plans from library books on woodworking. The wheels I made with hole saws and forstner bits. I order smaller wheels from Meisels. http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/ I also have a mini lathe and make some wheels too. I also have a lathe that is one step up from a mini and use that for bigger wheels.

Gary


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Books or not Gary, the results are just too nice to let children play with!


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Gary: Watch out for the measurements given in the plans for the 1932 Buick & the pickup truck. I'm presently building both & have run into mistakes or missing dimensions entirely. Mine will end up going to needy families at Xmas.

Lee


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Gary: One other thought....kids are rough on toys & usually the first thing to fall off a wheeled toy are the wheels. When I discovered this I started drilling a 1/8th" hole from the center of the wheel tread down through the axle hole. After gluing the wheels on the axles I then run the drill bit down the hole & through the axle. Then I glue & drive a 1/8th" dowel down the hole through the axle then sand the end of the dowel flush with the tread. Those darn wheels will hafta break before they will fall off.

Lee


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Toy Wheels*



Lee Brubaker said:


> Gary: One other thought....kids are rough on toys & usually the first thing to fall off a wheeled toy are the wheels. When I discovered this I started drilling a 1/8th" hole from the center of the wheel tread down through the axle hole. After gluing the wheels on the axles I then run the drill bit down the hole & through the axle. Then I glue & drive a 1/8th" dowel down the hole through the axle then sand the end of the dowel flush with the tread. Those darn wheels will hafta break before they will fall off.
> 
> Lee


Hi Lee. Since I use 1/4 inch axles, I doubt if I can hit the center of the axle with a 1/8 inch bit without ruing it. I glue my wheels on with Krazy Glue for wood and if the wheels ever break off they will break off with the whole axle, but I will take your method under consideration if I use bigger axles. Thanks!

Gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Just one more way to keep the wheel on and in place..


I use a 1/4-20 tap and die, made for steel but it works great on wood dowels and wheels.. 

With a dot or two of super glue the wheels are in place, when I need the wheels to turn I do about the same but I use 1/4-20 hex nuts with some super glue on the dowel and a brass tubing inside the wheel... Ace Hardware has brass tubing all the time and just the right size...I also use threaded rod when the toy will get a real work out from the kids, like sand box and dirt toys... 

The little ones like to push on top of the toys with all the weight and that type force can snap some dowels...

I also use the tinnerman push on caps, made to cover rods etc.that you can also get from Ace Hardware when I want the look of a hub cap on the wheels..they come in many sizes..and the kids can't get them off once on and in place ..  and they are quick and easy to install 

http://www.mcmaster.com/
type in tinnerman cap nuts


================


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good tips Bj, I will remember that one!

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

It's fun to make toys now that I'm too old to get on the ground and play with them ...  I can get DOWN but getting back up quick well  but the kids do enjoy them..almost as much fun as a big card board box  

========









challagan said:


> Good tips Bj, I will remember that one!
> 
> Corey


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Gary: Sorry, I just assumed that you had a drill press & drilling the wheel before mounting it on the axle makes it easy. Once the wheel is glued on the axle then it is a simple matter of running the 1/8th drill down the drill hole in the wheel...then driving in the dowel slicked up a bit with glue.
Bob: Bet you would be surprised at how quickly you can get up if a big mean dog is coming at ya ? LOL.

Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Lee

Very true,, LOL , 20 years ago I could bench press 250lbs. but now it would be hard for me to press the bench ,,, LOL LOL ,time will do that to you ... 


================


----------

